# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مختارات من [ وحي الرسالة ] لـ أحمد حسن الزيات

## أبو محمد البُصري

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
من منا لا يعرف هذا الأديب صاحب أفضلة مجلةٍ صدرت في تاريخ العرب [ مجلة الرسالة ] التي كتب فيها أبرز رجالات الأدب في العصر الحديث من الرافعي وطه حسين و العقاد وتوفيق الحكيم وأحمد أمين إلى علي الطنطاوي ومحمود محمد شاكر وغيرهم كثير 
كان صاحب الرسالة الزيات رحمه الله صاحب أسلوب رفيع لا يضاهيه أحد فهو إمام من أئمة الأدب والبلاغة ,وقد كُنت كلفًا بهذا الرجل وأدبهِ فقرأت كتابه تاريخ الأدب العربي الذي كتبه بأسلوب فريد , وهو مناسب للجميع , أما كتابه [ وحي الرسالة ] فمن أفضل الكُتب وقد صدر في أربعة مُجلدات زاخرة وهذا الكتاب هو الذي سأعتمد عليه في النقل من مختارات لهذا البليغ . 
في هذا الموضوع سأضع أسطر مختارة من هذا الكتاب في طريقة لن ألتزم بها نقل المقالة كاملة بل سأضع ما يروق لي من أسطر ولو قليلة جدًا  لعدة اعتبارات : 
1- لقوةِ طرحٍ وجَمال أسلوب .. فقد أطرح سطرًا أو سطرين فيها بلاغة , وإحكام صنعة ما لا نجده في مقالات كاملة . [ وهذا الاعتبار هو المعول الأساس في اختياراتي لنتذوق هذا الأسلوب البديع الذي غاب عن الكثير بسبب نُدرة كتابه [ وحي الرسالة ] .]
2- لرسالة سامية يبثهاالزيات , فأنقل ما يوافق هذه الرسالة .
3- أو دلالة لحدث مهم 
4- أو غير ذلك مما قد تفتق لي أثناء القراءة والاختيار .
ولكنني سأثبتُ في رأسِ كُل مُختارة عُنوان المقالة ورقم الصحفة حتى يسهل لمن أراد الاستزادة أن يرجع لها , ولا تغني هذه الاختيارات عن العودة إلى هذا السفر الثمين.
وقبل ذلك أُرفق لكم بسيرةٍ موجزة نقلتها من الاسلام أون لاين لهذا الإمام :
استقبلت قرية "كفر دميرة القديم" التابعة لمركز "طلخا" بمحافظة "الدقهلية" بمصر وليدها في (16 من جمادى الآخرة 1303 هـ= 2 من إبريل 1885م)، ونشأ في أسرة متوسطة الحال، تعمل بالزراعة، وكان لوالده نزوع أدبي، وتمتّعت أمه بلباقة الحديث وبراعة الحكي والمسامرة، تلقى الصغير تعليمه الأوّلي في كُتّاب القرية، وهو لا يزال غضًا طريًا في الخامسة من عمره، فتعلم القراءة والكتابة، وأتمّ حفظ القرآن الكريم وتجويده، ثم أرسله أبوه إلى أحد العلماء في قرية مجاورة، فتلقى على يديه القراءات السبع وأتقنها في سنة واحدة
التحق الزيات بالجامع الأزهر وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، وكانت الدراسة فيه مفتوحة لا تتقيد بسن معينة، أو تلزم التلاميذ بالتقيد بشيخ محدد، وإنما كان الطلاب يتنقلون بين الأساتذة، يفاضلون بينهم، حتى إذا آنس أحدهم ميلاً إلى شيخ بعينه؛ لزمه وانصرف إليه.
بعد عودة الزيات من بغداد سنة (1351هـ= 1933م) هجر التدريس، وتفرغ للصحافة والتأليف، وفكّر في إنشاء مجلة للأدب الراقي والفن الرفيع، بعد أن وجد أن الساحة قد خلت باختفاء "السياسة" الأسبوعية التي كانت ملتقى كبار الأدباء والمفكرين، وذات أثر واضح في الحياة الثقافية بمصر، وسانده في عزمه أصدقاؤه من لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر.
وفي (18 من رمضان 1351 هـ= 15 من يناير 1933) ولدت مجلة الرسالة، قشيبة الثياب، قسيمة الوجه، عربية الملامح، تحمل زادًا صالحًا، وفكرًا غنيًا، واستقبل الناس الوليد الجديد كما يستقبلون أولادهم بلهفة وشوق؛ حيث كانت أعدادها تنفد على الفور.
وكانت المجلة ذات ثقافة أدبية خاصة، تعتمد على وصل الشرق بالغرب، وربط القديم بالحديث، وبعث الروح الإسلامية، والدعوة إلى وحدة الأمة، وإحياء التراث، ومحاربة الخرافات، والعناية بالأسلوب الرائق والكلمة الأنيقة، والجملة البليغة
وعاش الزيات بعيدًا عن الانتماءات الحزبية، فلم ينضم إلى حزب سياسي يدافع عنه، مثل العقاد وهيكل وطه حسين، ولم يدخل في خصومه مع أحد، ولم يشترك في المعارك الأدبية التي حفلت بها الحياة الثقافية في مصر؛ فقد كان هادئ النفس، وديع الخلق، ليّن الجانب، سليم الصدر.
وظل الزيات محل تقدير وموضع اهتمام حتى لقي ربه بالقاهرة في صباح الأربعاء الموافق (16 من ربيع الأول 1388 هـ= 12 من مايو 1968م) عن ثلاثة وثمانين عامًا.
يتبع
*

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

*

(1)
يقول الزيات في مقالة له [ القرية أمس واليوم ] في المجلد الأول من سفره الثمين [ وحي الرسالة ] ص 60 متحدثًا عن ما يلقاه الفلاح المسكين من عنتٍ ومشقة ويذهب جهده هباءً منثورًا وأنه يعمل فلا يرى من عمله إلا العنت والمشقة:

لا تزال القرية كما كانت في القرون الخوالي أكواخًا متلاصقة غرقى في المناقع والدِّمن , لا تبصر الشمس , ولاتنشق الهواء , ولا تعرف النظافة, تكومت في قاعها أرواث البهائم وزرق الدجاج ؛وتراكم في سطحها حطب الوقود وعلف الماشية ؛ وتقاسم الإنسان والحيوان المضاجع في هذه الحضار المشتركة. ثم راض الفلاح نفسه مرغمًا على الطعام الوخيم والشراب الكدر والملبس الرث والقناعة المزرية حتى مات في حسه إدارك الجمال , وتفه في ذوقه طعم الوجود .

إلى أن يقول : 

إن الفلاح المسكين الساذج يسمع بالوزارت تسقط وتقوم , وبالأحزاب تختصم وتحتكم , وبالمجالس تنتثر وتنتظم , وبالدواوين تفتح وتغلق , وبالأموال تجبى وتنفق , فيسائل نفسه سؤال الجاهل : إلى من هذه الأعمال والأموال إذا لم يكن لي من ثمارها نصيب ؟
لقد اشترينا بأقوات الريف أُبهة العاصمة , وبنينا بأنقاض القرية قصور المدينة , وغسلنا بعرق الفلاح أقدام المترفين , فكنا كمن حفر الجدول , وخطط الحقول , ونثر البذور , وشيد الأهراء (1) ثم طَّمر في سبيل ذلك فوهة الينبوع . انتهى 

ــــ
الأهراء : جمع هرى وهو مخزن القمح .



*

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

هل أخطأت المكان ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل أصبت غاية الإصابة يا أخي الكريم.
وفي انتظار إكمال ما بدأته.

----------


## محمد عبده العربي

أكمل بارك الله فيك 

بانتظار المزيد من الاخبار عن هذا الرجل البارع صاحب الرسالة (الزيات)

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

*

(2) في مقالته الموسومة بـ[في الربيع ] يقول عن الربيع وأجواءه الساحرة :
ففي الربيع يشتد الشعور بالجمال وبالحاجة إلى التجميل , فترى الشباب بجنسيه يستعير ألوان الرياض وعبير الخمائل ومرح الطيور , ويحتشد في دور الملاهي وصدور الشوارع , فيخلع على الوجود وضاءة الحسن , وعلى الحياة رونق السعادة!
وأجمل شيء في ربيع القاهرة أصاله وأماسيه!
ففي هذين الوقتين تزدهر شوارع القاهرة الحديثة بزهرات شتى الألوان من بنات الإنسان , فتملأ الجو عطرًا والعيون سحرًا والقلوب فتنة !
وهنالك على أفاريز الطرق ومشارف القهوات , تقف أبصار الكهول والشيوخ حائرة مبهورة تلسع بالنظر الرغيب هذا الحسن المصون , وبين النظرة والنظرة عبرة جافة تصَّعد أسى على شباب ذاهب لا يرجع وجمال رائع لا يُنال ! انتهى 

يُنظر للمقالة كاملة وحي الرسالة 15\1



*

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أكمل أبامحمد ..
وليتك تنقل لنا شيئا من كتبه الأخرى

----------


## عبد الرحمن النافع

زدنا زادك الله من فضله !! 


و أريد أن أسأل عن كتب الزيات المتوفره للإقتناء .

----------


## امين صلاح

و قد قال في مقالته الامل
أجل يا صديقي الله في السماء و الامل في الارض و بين روح الله المواسي و مدد الرجاء الاسي تندمل الجفون القريحة و تلتئم القلوب الجريحة و تنتعش الجدود العاثرة.

----------


## أبومحمود القادري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .. أساتذتي الكرام ..
    كنت أبحث مجددا عن الكتاب على الشبكة علنى أجده ، وكلما فعلت تذكرت أسفى في معرض القاهرة الفائت حيث قرت عيني برؤية الكتاب عند أحد باعة سور الأزبكية ثم ما لبث ان انفطر قلبي عندما سألت عن سعره و إذ هو ب 350 جنيها و كانت محفظتي قد أو شكت على الخصاصة ، و زاد على الإبالة ضغثا أني عندما قلبت الكتاب و جدت أو راقه ناصعة البياض و كأنها صورت البارحة ثم غلفت بغلاف يوحي بقدمها ، كيف وقد كانت رائحة آلة التصوير تفوح منها .  
 ولم أر أوثق من هذا البائع بقيمة سلعته ولأيا وصلت بالسعر إلى 330 .  ولكنني تركته ولم أعنه على ظلمه .. ولست ادري اجانبت الصواب أم أصبته . 
   لقد ضرب ذلك البائع أروع مثال في كتمان العلم ، هلا خفض من سعره إذ صوره .  
 غفر الله لنا و له  
 وأظنني سأجده في معرض الكتاب هذه السنة و لست ادري ما أنا فاعل .

----------


## محمد عبد القادر

الغوث....................  ..................النجدة  ..............................  .............................

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

الكتاب موجود مصور عن الطبعة القديمة فى مكتبة النوادر بالمنصورة 
وثمنه 85 جنيه 
أربع مجلدات

----------


## زاهر العمر

كنت أبحث عن الكتاب عبر جوجل فحملتني الريح إلى هنا , حياكم الله جميعًا وسقى الله تلك الأيام  :Smile:

----------

